# Solved: no usb 2.0 controller in gx270



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

This optiplex gx270 shows usb ports installed in device manager, xp pro...but, unknown device is shown with question mark.....

have received warning page notice that usb 2.0 controllers are not installed.

where is usb 2.0 controller? 

anyone know where i might beable to view chassis layout online?

thanks


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

System info would be here.

Is the problem something new? Did you do anything before the message started like reformat the drive? In Device Manager open USB controllers. Any problems there? Chipset driver may not be installed.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you.....i see no usb controller card, then i saw a post where the 270 supports usb 2.0, so it must be a driver....

computer was purchased with system ghosted to it inorder to restore...

device manager shows usb 1.0 ports as okay......

there is an "unknown device" with question marks...i think that must be the usb 2.0 controllers...(or whatever 2.0 needs)...

i found a procedure to install dIntel® ICH5 USB 2.0 controller drivers...
i hope that is what i need.....

thanks......


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

To get USB 2.0 support under Windows XP, which I assume you're using, you need to install Service Pack 2 and then install the Intel Chipset drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Actually Triple it is SP1 for Windows XP see here:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=822603
If you have SP1 then all you need to do is update usb controller drivers...try each one until one changes and says "enhanced" or "enhanced 2.0"


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, sorry my typo.


----------



## MaidenFan (Oct 17, 2006)

norton850 said:


> barncat's system specs posted as (just took another look  )
> os95HD
> os98hd
> 
> In order to get USB 2.0 a separate USB 2.0 card will be needed.


From that I'm guessing you mean his USB ports aren't 2.0 to start with??

I quote from the specs page of the link you gave:
_"two front-panel and six back-panel USB 2.0-compliant connectors"_

Basically all you need to do is update to SP2 (if the install isn't SP2 to begin with) and update your chipset drivers to the latest release. Your USB controllers would then be recognised 

// Edit: You can get the correct chipset drivers by going to Dell's Support website and viewing the downloads for your specific model of PC.

MF


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just to clarify things since I deleted the post MaidenFan is referring to. The Optiplex in questions should be fine with USB 2.0. If you look at barncat's specs he/she does not list a WinXP OS. So I got confused. Is the Optiplex the system in his post (which I doubt) in which case the OS is the problem or are we dealing with two computers.


----------



## MaidenFan (Oct 17, 2006)

norton850 said:


> If you look at barncat's specs he/she does not list a WinXP OS...





barncat said:


> This optiplex gx270 shows usb ports installed in device manager, *xp pro*...




// Edit: Direct downloads from Dell for the Intel chipset are here: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=70069


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks people, for all of the input and links.....

I am sorry my post was not really constructed clearly.......

yes, sp2 is listed as installed....i'll follow that route....

I have never had usb ports, and i thought a pci or other card was needed......just a small part of my confusion.....navigation of website, like dell's , is also a problem....have a hard time finding what i need to look for and then finding that.....

you all have helped a lot,,,,thanks, appreciate your time and effort...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you have SP2 you can either update the driver for the unknown USB controller or install the Intel Chipset drivers. These are the latest Intel Chipset drivers for your motherboard: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks triple,,,,got it dwnlwd...will install when i get another monitor...


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

I have not used usb before this machine.....device mang shows no problems now, but only one of the ports is shown as usb 2.0....

how would i know if i am connected to usb 2.0?...i have received a message that i am connected at standard speed; will i always receive that message if i am not using 2.0?

also, should i click on usb disconnect icon before pulling connector from external hd?

thank you....


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

If you mean in device manager, only 1 controller will show usb 2.0 but when it does they all are.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, device manager...everything looks okay now.....that is strange that only one of 5 shows as 2.0, but at least i have high speed now!

is there some kind of program that will tell me at what speed data is being transfered?....what would it be called?

thanks....


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you have a USB hard drive you can run a disk benchmark on it to see what speeds you get. The max theoretical speed of USB 1.1 is 12MB/s, and 480Mb/s for USB 2.0. But its normal for only USB 2.0 hsot controller to show in Device Manager.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

triple, thank you....will check into that....


----------

